# Kawi Special Tools



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

Does any one know where you can purchase special kawi tools from? Iam in need of..Special Tool - Throttle Sensor Setting Adapter: 57001-1521..( Iam having severe idle problems and wanted to check the tps but it has to be done by voltage check and needs this special tool).....


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

have you tried the Kawi dealer?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i looked at that tool. it's got one purpose and one only
any dealer will be able to order it for you from kawasaki.
let me see if I can find that tool list and price for these specialty tools. I had one somewhere. something tells me this is going to be more than $150


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wow did u get lucky!
i found that tool for *Subtotal:* *$23.48*

*go here http://www.worldofpowersports.com/cgi-bin/***/express.html*
*enter in the part number. it'll pull it right up for $23.48*


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

steve u da man


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm tellin yea that steve got tha knowledge


----------



## brute78 (Jul 26, 2009)

> steve u da man


:agreed: Thanks Bro!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

whats it look like?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

FABMAN said:


> whats it look like?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

looks like a back prob will work. Stick them in the back where the wires go in. paper clips work too.


----------

